# Scroll Shelft



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Scroll Shelf

I DIDN'T made it, got it from a garage sale today for a buck, maybe someone would like to try and make one for kicks ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, alot of scrolling there! I will pass  Better yet... router it up! LOL...... 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Scroll Shelf
> 
> I DIDN'T made it, got it from a garage sale today for a buck, maybe someone would like to try and make one for kicks ...


WOW!

That's a lot of hole drilling and blade changing!

I think that would drive me NUTS!

It would definitely keep someone busy... for sure... and when done, sure feel good!

(for me, it always feels good when I stop pounding my head against the brick wall.   )

Are you going to tackle scrolling like that now, Bob?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have done some of that scrolling, my eyes don't like it anymore. Then your only half done, got to do that carving  Maybe you just better order that Carveright machine  I think it could do the whole thing!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Funny you should say that, I'm about 98% sure I'm going to order one (CarveWright) from http://www.carvewright.com/ and I had that scroll item in the back of my mind when I picked it up.

I have been downloading patterns all week long, up to about 200 or so now and still looking for more.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh my.....Bob's going to be in trouble now!! LOL.... hey that is cool. Congrats buddy! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

I thought you would get a kick out of this ▼
No machine YET just playing with the software  

1/4" carving bit ▼ for the standard router ( Whiteside Bits)
http://woodworkersworld.net/carving_liner_router_bit_bits.shtml


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

That's really COOL Bob... 

I wonder how close it would be... various woods... various results...

I friend of mine just got one a few days ago... He said it would be OK if I came up with something to try on it... Havn't done it yet...

Must be nice to be able to buy everything you want when you want it...   

Keep us informed... Looks really cool!

Thank you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

*Lettering.....*



bobj3 said:


> Hey Corey
> 
> I thought you would get a kick out of this ▼
> No machine YET just playing with the software


 That's pretty cool. So you really going to get one of these? Did I tell you that you Suck! HA HA HA........   
How the heck do you play with the software Bob? Are you talking about software that you have or what?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Well I like computers and tools as you know, and I try and do my home work b/4 I jump in to a high price machine, You can download the software for the machine, 62mb file and can play with it b/4 you get the machine, I like to know how to run it b/4 I get one, the ins and outs and the pit falls. 

It's great software, it's 30 day try out stuff but I should have it down in a week or so.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool Bj, so what is the delivery date bud? So we can all come over and watch you play with the machine 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well got to get my homework done 1st. then in about 30 days or so I will send off for it.
Alot to read on the forum (CarveWrights Forum) b/4 I put the buck on the counter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

Still playing with the software.

see snapshots below ▼

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Corey
> 
> Still playing with the software.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Is it possible for you to change the wood type?
... like from whatever it is, to more of a clear grain like soft maple?

The excessive grain here, imho, detracts from the main piece.

What kind of wood-type library do they have?  

I was looking at the top banner of this Page... it seems like that Rick & Bob are just a little further apart on my screen than they are in your wood... or is it just me? 

Looks like you're having F U N!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
They have it set for pine the default but it would look great in maple 
I think they know that most user will make alot of firewood at 1st that maybe why they have it as the default.
But they don't have that opt. yet in the software but they are working on updates.
I just use the jpg on the main web page and played with just a bit,it can be resize to almost anything or to say any size .
I use a 10" x 18" I think for the board size but it can be any size.
If I use a 12" x 36" it would look better I think but just getting the hang of it.
I made Bob and Rick a bit thiner and they lost a bit in weight and a bit taller 
It's fun software to play with   

Bj 

1st snapshot is 12" x 24" ▼


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's just too cool bob! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bobj,

I think that's the best one so far!

Keep it up and you will get an Order from Bob & Rick!

Next thing you know, you will be mass producing them for Resale!  

I can't imagine them having only that one grain pattern... 
I hope you get FREE software updates... (?) 

Looking good! I'd like to see the real thing now...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

"Looking good! I'd like to see the real thing now..."

ME TOO,, LOL they are sold out of the machine just my luck but it gives me more time to play with the software 

"I hope you get FREE software updates" yep, it comes with free updates. 

Maybe I can ask Charles M. (forum member ) to make one and post it , he got one about 45days ago.
I could send him the mpc/ptn file and he could do it in a flash I'm sure.
OR
I'm sure Rick has the bucks to get one ( rickey rich guy  ) ,I know he's into computers big tme now and that's all it takes 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Just add on items, in walnut,maple,etc.
See snapshots ▲ ▲ ▲

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

That's getting better!

But, their Maple has more grain in it than I had in mind.  

Walnut looked nice...

What else did they add?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Tons of tools in this software,,you can download it for free if you want to play with it also just for kicks.... ......
from CarveWrights

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, I don't suppose a guy can dowload that software and print out line drawings by any chance? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Well yes and no, the format is mpc and ptn files most programs can't see them or use them BUT I use CaptureWizPro and PaintShopPro. than I can copy it into a jpg format and print it out, it takes a bit of work to do but it can be done.
That's what you see when I post a snapshot of them.

Bj 




challagan said:


> Bob, I don't suppose a guy can dowload that software and print out line drawings by any chance?
> 
> Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Tons of tools in this software,,you can download it for free if you want to play with it also just for kicks.... ......
> from CarveWrights
> ...


No Thanks Bob...

There is NO WAY I can afford that equipment... I'm not going to dangle their big carrot on front of my nose (any more than it is).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Well I looking at ways to do it with OUT the machine (just use the templates that I need ) but I need the software as a guide to do that.

I sure it can be done I just need to work on it a bit longer I think .


Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Well I looking at ways to do it with OUT the machine (just use the templates that I need ) but I need the software as a guide to do that.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it can be done, with more work, etc.

First, use some carbon paper and trace the desired design onto the workpiece.

Now, you can use a router with a "V" bit in it... adjust the depth for a small depth... and manually guide it over the lines of the marked design.

Then, adjust it for a deeper cut... and go back to selectively make the deeper cuts and possibly tilting the router up to create the "leaf point" type cuts... etc.

Literaly using the router as a giant sized Dremel!   

Sure it could be done... I think a small router that could be handled with one hand would work best... like a small trim router... Yes?!

Just a little practice and good grained wood that wouldn't work against you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
I was thinking more on the lines of a templates made on the scroll saw and then use a linear router bit like the one below.
http://woodworkersworld.net/carving_liner_router_bit_bits.shtml
Something like the MilesCraft templates that would snap in the main part of the system.
Most of the pattern in the carvewright are rasied type that's to say it removes the background and leaves the forground in place for the most part.


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, I have come to the conclusion that the scroll saw will be how I will make my letter templates for boxes and also other shaped templates. They should be easy to make with mdf and you can either sand the profiles with a scroll saw sand paper or file them to clean them up. I need to get back on my scroll saw and start practicing scroll work etc. Pretty rusty!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> I was thinking more on the lines of a templates made on the scroll saw and then use a linear router bit like the one below.
> http://woodworkersworld.net/carving_liner_router_bit_bits.shtml
> Something like the MilesCraft templates that would snap in the main part of the system.
> ...


That looks like a good bit for this type of use... better than a common V bit.  

Using a scroll saw to make Letter, etc. templates sounds good...

For just simple patterns, one could go straight to the workpiece, yes?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> That looks like a good bit for this type of use... better than a common V bit.
> 
> Using a scroll saw to make Letter, etc. templates sounds good...
> 
> For just simple patterns, one could go straight to the workpiece, yes?


Yup, if your good at free handing but if there is much to the pattern you need to have it laid our well on your work piece and in your mind. I do ok until I get to the mind part 

Corey


----------



## wood-n-things (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link for the bit. I just ordered one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wood-n-things

You'er Welcome
Here's one more great bit  it has the Ball-Nose end that works great for carving.
It's bit higher in price but it's 4 flute type (like a upcut/downcut bits ) that cuts clean on the bottom and on the sides.
But it will stay sharp for a long time they rate it at 50,000 hours.

PreciseCarve 1/4" (0.250 in.) Shank Tapered Ball-Nose Carving tools

http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch

Bj


----------



## bugnuk (Sep 5, 2007)

beautyfull


----------

